# (NE) Ruff Rivers Black Magic Marker EIC/CNM Clear



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

At Stud: Ruff River's Black Magic Marker MH QAA(Sharpie). Sire FC CFC CAFC Taylorslab Magic Trick MH CD X Ruff Rivers Ritz Bitz MH QAA (out of Ritz). Hips OFA EXCELLENT, Eyes Cerf NORMAL, EIC CLEAR, CNM CLEAR, Yellow Factored. Sharpie has proven to be very consistant at both FT and HT. Sharpie has Finished 6 quals with a 2nd, 2 4th place finishes, a RJAM, and 2 JAMs. Sharpie finished 3/4 derbies ran with a placement. He is a Master hunter as well. Sharpie's pedigree, health clearances and pictures can be viewed on our website. Price $500.00 








http://www.jlbretrievers.com/home.


----------

